
Analyzing Scala popularity - denisftw
http://appliedscala.com/blog/2016/scala-popularity/
======
vorg
_I 'm commenting on this old link here because my comments for it on Reddit
r/programming haven't passed moderation. You can see my history of comments at
[https://www.reddit.com/user/vorg](https://www.reddit.com/user/vorg) \-- not
sure what they don't like. Here's the comment..._

In questioning the Tiobe index, the article doesn't even mention fellow JVM
language Groovy's suspicious behavior. Click on "Groovy" and you'll see the
graph at
[http://www.tiobe.com/tiobe_index?page=Groovy](http://www.tiobe.com/tiobe_index?page=Groovy)
which shows it rose from 0.33% to 1.8% in the last two months, and from 0.11%
to 1.8% in the last 12 months -- both very fishy.

The graph shows these sudden peaks have happened before (Apr 2011, June 2012,
Oct 2013) and are always followed by just-as-sudden falls. Check out the
definition of the TIOBE ranking at
[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/tiobe_index?page=programmingl...](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/tiobe_index?page=programminglanguages_definition)
and you'll see Groovy's backer (the individual who privately owns the groovy-
lang.org DNS domain) can game the ranking by "optimizing" any one of 23 of
those 25 sites monitored. Groovy's long-term usual ranking for the last 10
years has been 0.1%.

